# Sproul's "Willing to Believe" & "The Holiness of God"



## clevipearce (Apr 27, 2005)

Anyone of you guys every read "Willing to Believe" and "The Holiness of God" By R.C. Sproul, if so, let me know what you think of these two titles. Are they worth the time and money? Also, what other Sproul books have made an impact on your life?


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 27, 2005)

They are both excellent. The Holiness of God may be responsible for more Arminians cracking open that reformed door than any other trade book.


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 27, 2005)

Both are excellent and worth the money. Sproul writes in a manor that is easy to understand.


----------



## Preach (Apr 27, 2005)

Both are outstanding. I have the" willing to believe" book and the three volume video series


----------



## Bryan (Apr 27, 2005)

Yep, most definitly worthh buying. Holiness of God is still one of my favorite books; really it is probley one of the best books to be written by any author of the last couple decades. 

Willing to Believe is very interesting; great introduction to the history of the debate surrounding free will. It is well reasoned and he persents the other side fairly well I thought.

Bryan
SDG


----------



## re4md (Apr 28, 2005)

Both are excellent. Throw in "Chosen By God" and you've got the Sproul Trifecta.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 28, 2005)

I haven't read The Holiness of God (I'd really like to after reading these posts!), but I can vouch for Willing to Believe. Sproul does a good job giving a brief history of the controversy throughout Christendom.



Two thumbs up


----------



## ARStager (Apr 28, 2005)

_Willing to Believe: the Controversy over Free Will_ was HUGE as I first teased Calvinism. I read _Chosen by God_ next. Hook, line, sinker.


----------



## daveb (Apr 28, 2005)

I found _Willing to Believe_ to be excellent. It was instrumental in helping me understand the Calvinist position. One of the book's greatest selling points to me is that it is easy for anyone to read and understand.

I have the _Holiness of God_ but have not read it yet. However, this thread is encouraging me to get on it.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Apr 28, 2005)

I haven't read those two books, but _Chosen by God_ is what finalized my acceptance of calvinism.


----------



## Myshkin (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clevipearce_
> Also, what other Sproul books have made an impact on your life?



"Grace Unknown" was the clincher for me in coming to the biblical convictions of TULIP. Sproul's simple and direct use of logic and precision of terms seems to always clear up my confusion. I think this book is now retitled "What is Reformed Theology" to go with the audio/visual versions.

"Chosen by God" was the book that helped me avoid the more hyper-tendencies that some calvinists take on certain doctrines.

"Classical Apologetics" was the book that confirmed and expounded all my previous concerns about the presuppostional apologetic. The view in this book is in the minority these days in calvinistic circles, so keep that in mind if you read this book. It is also technically heavier reading than Sproul's other books.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clevipearce_
> Also, what other Sproul books have made an impact on your life?



Of the Sproul that I have read, Willing to Believe and Faith Alone have been the best.


----------



## clevipearce (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm in the process of reading "The Justification of God" by Piper at the moment. I'll probably read "The Holiness of God" first.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 28, 2005)

How many have read Sproul's "Getting the Gospel Right" about the joint declaration by Protestants & Catholics at the end of last century? It was an excellent book and clarified many issues.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 28, 2005)

If you haven't read Faith Alone - you need to read it


----------



## Augusta (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> How many have read Sproul's "Getting the Gospel Right" about the joint declaration by Protestants & Catholics at the end of last century? It was an excellent book and clarified many issues.



Have it but I am letting my mom read it first. She really needs too. I get it next.


----------



## clevipearce (May 10, 2005)

Finished "The Holiness of God" just a few seconds ago and just wanted to give thanks for the recommendation on it.


----------

